# What software do you use to make 3D models



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

There are models available for 3D models that cover a lot of themes. 

Has anyone created a 3D model from scratch? Which software is beginner friendly (CAD and some graphics experience) to use?

I have used a couple CAD packages that will import a flat file and let you "puff" it to 3D, but the results aren't that impressive. 

I'd like to start with a flat graphic and be able to tug and pull in different areas to create the 3D. 

Steve.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Steve, I use Sketchup Make (the "free" version). Attached are some examples that I'm working on right now:

1) A double-car garage addition (so that my shop can be moved to the existing double-car garage  

2) Simple baseboard heater covers

It's fairly easy to use, although I'd strongly encourage you to go through the tutorials on the web. You're likely not going to be able to figure out all of the features on your own.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Oops, I missed this was in the CNC forum. But then maybe there's a CNC setup that could do my garage?


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

SketchUp is what I use to make 3D models for my 3D printer. For my CNC I use Vectric's Aspire, which has several modeling tools to make 3D models with, and can easily do what you want to a degree. They have several tutorial videos on their web site on how to use the features of the program. You can also download a free trial to try out, although you won't be able to use the trial for actual CNCing.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Steve lots of folks use vectric Aspire for 3D creation.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Steve,

I don't know of a 3d modeling software that will do what you are wanting to do.

I use Aspire to create 3d designs. It depends on how good the photo or graphic I use on how I make the model.

Some times I will fit vectors to the photo or graphic using the fit vectors tool in Aspire and then tweek the results to get the vectors to use to create the shapes I need to make the model. Then sculpt the results and add textures where needed.

If the fit vector tool will not give good results then I use the drawing tools to create the vectors.

I posted a quick example somewhere but didn't find it so here is a repeat.

Picture 1 is the picture I started with
Picture 2 is just a quick 3d model made from vectors fit to the picture and modified to create the shapes I needed. I would normally spend more time at this stage to tweek the model
Picture 3 is a of the model with a 3d texture added that was generated in Aspire using the create model from bitmap tool.

You might think that you can just use the Create Model from Bitmap too to create a model but it would be ruff and not what you are wanting.

I do recommend downloading the trial version of Aspire 8 here Vectric Ltd - Trial Software and play with it to see how powerful it is in 3d model creation. 
Also checkout the tutorials here Training Material .


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

MEBCWD said:


> Some times I will fit vectors to the photo or graphic using the fit vectors tool in Aspire and then tweak the results to get the vectors to use to create the shapes I need to make the model. Then sculpt the results and add textures where needed.


Looking at your sample pictures, that seems to be the closest to what I am looking for. Always figured there would need to be a tweak part of the process. Couple other packages I have looked at will do the initial conversion, but not allow the tweaking. I'm trying out Fusion 360 right now, but will keep Aspire in mind, I already have a V-Carve 8 license which makes the Aspire "upgrade" in the $1,400 neighborhood.

Steve.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Steve,

One thing you should consider, will you do enough with the software to justify the cost.

If you make items to sell you could buy models you find that you will use all the time. Then when you sell an item made with one of the models let the first part of your profit go to paying for the materials used tooling replacement and shop expendables. The remainder of the profit can be save to upgrade your software. When you have enough saved then do your upgrade. One more thing to consider, you will get some free 3d models when you upgrade so find out which ones are included and don't buy them before the upgrade. You might be surprised how fast the upgrade money builds.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

MEBCWD said:


> One thing you should consider, will you do enough with the software to justify the cost.


My other part to the formula is that my home CNC only does 40 ipm and doesn't have a larger spindle. So if I take the full leap, there is more than just Aspire in the mix. Normally I have a router on it, but do have a 400 watt (0.50 hp) spindle. 

I have access to two shopbot with 4 hp spindles and +150 ipm. So, I have a way to take half steps to the next level.

Steve.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Steve,

I just remembered you said you had Vcarve 8 so you already have the free models.

You CNC might not be the fastest thing but it could still help pay for the software and probably a new larger machine if you want one. Of course if you have access to larger/faster CNCs you can do it faster.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Steve,
> 
> I don't know of a 3d modeling software that will do what you are wanting to do.
> 
> ...


Ditto all of this and what a great example. I like Aspire. I am also wiring with Z Brush, as it is a true 3 D modeling software, but it is not nearly as intuitive as Aspire. I have yet to generate a useable model out of Zbrush , but it does have that tug and pull kind of model building that is different that Aspire. Great training videos on both are available to help you way out what your limits are.


----------

